# Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Perdomo Reserve - 10th Anniversary - Cabinet



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Perdomo Reserve - 10th Anniversary - Cabinet*

This was recommended by a guy at the cigar shop. Lots of flavorful smoke. The ash dropped a lot quicker than what I am used to. I smoked it down to...

Read the full review here: Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniversary Cabinet Series Cigar Review - Perdomo Reserve - 10th Anniversary - Cabinet


----------

